# Flipkart Just Ruined The Basic Net Neutrality Principle By Joining Airtel Zero Platform



## swatkats (Apr 6, 2015)

> Flipkart,  which raised $1.91 billion in funding last year, has signed up with  Bharti Airtel, India’s largest telecom operator, four highly placed  sources have confirmed to MediaNama.
> Airtel  has confirmed that it is launching a platform called Airtel Zero, in  order to allow companies to buy data to offer their apps to consumers  for free.
> Zero Rating violates Net  Neutrality, something which the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India  has acknowledged in its consultation paper announced last week (paper, FAQs),  which may end up in a licensing regime for Internet companies, or allow  telecom operators to do traffic shaping – slow down or speed up certain  services, make some expensive versus others, or slice the Internet into  types of services, rather than offer access to the Internet as a  whole.






> *Sachin Bansal, founder and CEO of Flipkart,* declined to respond to the following questions:
> 1. Does Flipkart have exclusivity in the shopping/ecommerce category in this Zero Rating deal with Airtel?
> 2. Has Flipkart closed similar deals with any other telecom operator?
> 3. Is Flipkart in talks with any other telecom operator for similar deals?
> ...




*Source*: *www.medianama.com/2015/04/223-flipkart-net-neutrality-airtel/

------------------------------------------

*What Is Airtel Zero?*
Airtel Zero is a new platform offered by Airtel, wherein the* end users will pay nothing to access some specific websites, gaming portals and ecommerce portals*. There would be no data charges for those customers who opt for Zero Airtel, and chose to access only a few specific sites.


Pretty  much based on the DTH model for viewing satellite TV channels, the cost  of data charges used by the consumer is borne by the chosen websites  and ecommerce portals.


While launching this service, Srini Gopalan, Director, Consumer Business, at Bharti Airtel said,  “This is exciting for customers because a lot of their favourite apps  can now be accessed without data charges, and a lot of new apps that  small start-ups want to offer now become free,”


*How Will It Work?*
Put  simply, Airtel Zero offers rich, cash stuffed Internet companies to  shell out money to acquire customers. Instead of doing digital marketing  in the open market, they will now directly pay to Airtel to acquire  customers. A shortcut to acquire customers, at the expense of their  freedom!


Assume  you are an Airtel user, and you have chosen Airtel Zero platform. Now,  there will be several ‘packs’ based on which you need to select your  favorite websites and portals.


Assume  there is a pack wherein you will be able to access Youtube, Instagram,  StumbleUpon and Flipkart. Thus, when you choose this pack as the end  user, you will be able to download these applications and there would be  no data charge while accessing it, as it would be paid by Youtube,  Instagram, StumbleUpon and Flipkart directly to Airtel.


*The Problem With Airtel Zero - **Freedom of choice.*


You  as a customer will have access to only those portals and websites which  have made arrangement with Airtel. As per reports, Airtel will  collaborate with 80-100 Internet companies, including top 2-3 ecommerce  portals. Besides these, you won’t be able to access any website or app  without paying extra and more data charges.


In  case Reddit or Dailymotion decides to opt out of Airtel Zero, there is  no way you can access these portals besides moving out of Airtel  platform.


It’s  a gross violation of Net Neutrality principle, according to which  Internet service providers (Airtel here) should not discriminate against  specific websites and portals and make it more favorable infront of end  users. And this is what happening with Airtel Zero platform now.


Tim Berners Lee, who is regarded as the the inventor of the World Wide Web had said, “Of course, (net neutrality) is not just about blocking and throttling. *It is also about stopping ‘positive discrimination’,*  such as when one internet operator favors one particular service over  another. If we don’t explicitly outlaw this, we hand immense power to  telcos and online service operators. In effect, they can become  gatekeepers — able to handpick winners and the losers in the market and  to favour their own sites, services and platforms over those of others.  This would crowd out competition and snuff out innovative new services  before they even see the light of day.”


Thus,  only those websites and online services which have money to pay, will  be introduced favorably infront of the end user and those who are new  and without any venture will be left out.


Internet  was created to remove the gatekeepers of information, and ideas.  Companies like Airtel cannot handpick few portals and websites and  ignore others. What if I don’t want to buy from Flipkart and don’t want  to listen to Youtube?


If  I am an Airtel customer, I am afraid I won’t have much choice. Flipkart  and all ecommerce portals should object to such a platform which  discriminates one against other.


TRAI  has asked general public to share their views on the Net Neutrality  principle, and we would again, strongly urge you all to write to them to  save Internet and Ideas in India. More details here.


Do  you think that Airtel Zero will be beneficial to the overall startup  ecosystem and technological advancement which India is making right now?  Do you think its ethical to discriminate one website against other by a  telecom provider like Airtel? Please share your views by commenting  right here.


*Source*: *trak.in/tags/business/2015/04/06/flipkart-airtel-zero-ruined-neutrality-india/










More to come.. If Net Neutrality is failed.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Apr 6, 2015)

unethical and simply pathetic


----------



## Desmond (Apr 6, 2015)

I can't understand how can they market this as a good thing?

Also, anyone who thinks that this is right is out of their mind. If this is left unchecked now, we won't recognize the internet in the future. After Airtel, other telecom companies will start this and the website owners will have to pay all of these operators just to exist, not just to continue to provide services.

BTW, #BoycottFlipkart is trending on twitter.


----------



## snap (Apr 6, 2015)

People just doesn't give a **** about this sadly : (


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 6, 2015)

We have to use the FB and #Twitter platform judiciously against the whims and likes of Airtel + Flipkart + ...


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2015)

Indian culture is to blame.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 6, 2015)

WTF is Modi government doing about this?
WTF id trai doing about this?
USA is ****ed because of the telecom companies there. They dont get to see any new handsets as they are primarily controlled by telecos.

I don't want India to get fuc*** up because of this sh**  Airtel. I say boycott flipkart and boycott airtel.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 6, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> WTF is Modi government doing about this?
> WTF id trai doing about this?
> USA is ****ed because of the telecom companies there. They dont get to see any new handsets as they are primarily controlled by telecos.
> 
> I don't want India to get fuc*** up because of this sh**  Airtel. I say boycott flipkart and boycott airtel.



+100 to this...


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2015)

bam bam moodi, jai ho moodi.


----------



## swatkats (Apr 6, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/tdPoP30.jpg




REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> I don't want India to get fuc*** up because of this sh**  Airtel. I say boycott flipkart and boycott airtel.


Why not Join us? 
*#BoycottFlipkart*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 6, 2015)

My hatred towards Airtel is just getting stronger and stronger. Flipkart, liked you guys, still do, don't know how much you got paid though  I wished there was a better and fairer telecommunication company who could do a hostile takeover of Airtel but that's more or less impossible with Bharti's overall fundamentals.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

At the end of the day they are also businessman.


----------



## swatkats (Apr 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> At the end of the day they are also businessman.



Aha. How would you feel if your ISP is slowing down routes to snapdeal/ amazon when they have flash sales and Keeping Routes to Flipkart fast. Would you still call them Businessmen? 
Shame on these Scumbags 'Flipkart' calling themselves as an Internet Company. They should be included in the Crap group as CrapKart or Flopkart, Indeed they will be, If they open up Free access to their APP.
I fail to understand, Who the F**k at Flipkart would have got such an Idea to pay ~Rs 1000 for 1Gb of Data transferred between Airtel and Flipkart app?


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2015)

"We believe that this platform is consistent with India's Digital Inclusion agenda and also contributes to the government's 'Make in India' vision by providing a platform to millions of small businesses to reach out to the end consumer.", said Srini Gopalan, director - consumer business, Bharti Airtel (India).

*timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/Airtel-Zero-Another-blow-to-net-neutrality/articleshow/46823419.cms

- - - Updated - - -

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CBVbnwNU0AAytXW.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2015)

CAN'T let this happen.
Protect Net Neutrality.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2015)

LOL This won't happen!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Just cancelled 2 orders from FK stating the reason as Others that I don't like your Move against Net Neutrality.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Just cancelled 2 orders from FK stating the reason as Others that I don't like your Move against Net Neutrality.



You kidding?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> You kidding?



Nope.


----------



## rickenjus (Apr 7, 2015)

#BoycottFlipkart #boycottairtel


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2015)

Absolutely pathetic. Really surprised by the decision. I hope this backfires on them.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Absolutely pathetic. Really surprised by the decision. I hope this backfires on them.



It will if we decide to. We can chose to to ignore their services by properly stating reason about why we did it.


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Just cancelled 2 orders from FK stating the reason as Others that I don't like your Move against Net Neutrality.


Nice !!!


I sincerely hope that the govt. won't let this happen..Stupid Airtel/Failkart ! 

Earlier my level of Dislike/hatred for airtel : 0
Now : Its Over -9000 !!!


----------



## $hadow (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Just cancelled 2 orders from FK stating the reason as Others that I don't like your Move against Net Neutrality.



I hope they read the cancellation reason.


----------



## Flash (Apr 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hope they read the cancellation reason.


I hope they cancel their notion (on net neutrality).


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I hope they read the cancellation reason.



Yeah I am hoping to get a call about that so that I can bash them again for this idiotic move.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 7, 2015)

is this Net Neutrality will affect only mobile internet/broadband or the whole internet thing??


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2015)

gameranand said:


> It will if we decide to. We can chose to to ignore their services by properly stating reason about why we did it.



I am not too sure how much of an impact it would be. I don't think many of flipkart's customers even know a thing about net neutrality, or for that matter any e commerce shoppers. But seriously they need to be a taught a lesson for this. This is immoral.


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2015)

I thought I might regret moving from airtel to vodafone, but now I dont.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2015)

Holy moly! I just got out of the cave and this happens! Gimme a list of what i need to bash!


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> I thought I might regret moving from airtel to vodafone, but now I dont.



Guess what, once airtel gets its way. The other telecom regulators including Vodafone would follow suit within a month or two. 

Do you think that airtel can possess such a power all by itself, that it doesn't even care about loosing its present customers? Certainly not.

All have joined hands in the background. A lot of money and bribe have gone into the pockets of government officials and officers at TRAI. Noone can stop them now. 

Consumers are going to be fuc***. Whatever way you like it. If you feel happy about saving your as* for 1 or 2 more months then congratulations.

But, ultimately you have to pay. And there is no way around that.


----------



## pratyush997 (Apr 7, 2015)

And you can avoid it by sending the response to them.
Here is a quick guide on what you can do (With responses) 

 LINK -  *www.facebook.com/igniteftw/photos/a.576020405802524.1073741828.551027981635100/856803824390846/



> [NET NEUTRALITY]
> ==To Whom it may Concern==
> "Telecom Companies" operating in India are pushing hard to get "OTT" approved!
> 
> ...


----------



## amjath (Apr 7, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> Guess what, once airtel gets its way. The other telecom regulators including Vodafone would follow suit within a month or two.
> 
> Do you think that airtel can possess such a power all by itself, that it doesn't even care about loosing its present customers? Certainly not.
> 
> ...



Yes agree on that, Vodafone and other operators will follow in the mean time 1 or 2 months is the time for the joy. 

I suspect new government is doing a different kind of bribing policy


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2015)

This new modi Gov. is always favouring rich businessman. I used to respect Modi now it seems he is no better than other politician who only thinks about themselves.



I don't use Airtel nor will use in future and I already stopped using flipkart doing my online shopping from snapdeal.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 7, 2015)

But Snapdeal  will also follow suit....


----------



## Skyh3ck (Apr 8, 2015)

Lava Iris Win 1 was launched by Lava last december its just been 4 months and the phone is showing permannatly discountinues on Flipkart, this is done to force people to consider new Costly nokia handsets with lower config and high price, Iris win 1  was surely a winner at 4999 with great spec, but now its gone, 

Flipkart is actally ruining indian ecommerece market and also companies partening with them.

And Lenovo A6000 is also showing permanantely discounitnueed what is happening with Flipkart and all these companies


----------



## $hadow (Apr 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> I thought I might regret moving from airtel to vodafone, but now I dont.



I am with you in this bro. I was thinking of doing mnp but not anymore.


----------



## Flash (Apr 8, 2015)

It's a matter of time to find whether other mobile operators follow the Airtel's approach or not..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am with you in this bro. I was thinking of doing mnp but not anymore.



I want to move but im on Airtel 4G


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2015)

So basically Airtel customers are ****ed right?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I want to move but im on Airtel 4G



Good luck with that, I am happy without 4G.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 9, 2015)

I am on Idea, what even is 4G?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Apr 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I want to move but im on Airtel 4G


 
First let them give proper plans and speed on 3g. Then if time permits and I find a real tangible difference then I might consider 4g. Right now, if these telecom providers give proper 3g speeds then there is no need for 4g on mobile platforms. As even HD movies will play well on 3g.

Unfortunately, in India the proper 3g speeds are being termed as 4g to make you pay more.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Good luck with that, I am happy without 4G.





REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> First let them give proper plans and speed on 3g. Then if time permits and I find a real tangible difference then I might consider 4g. Right now, if these telecom providers give proper 3g speeds then there is no need for 4g on mobile platforms. As even HD movies will play well on 3g.
> 
> Unfortunately, in India the proper 3g speeds are being termed as 4g to make you pay more.



What speeds are you getting in 3G/4G?

EDIT: I understand, 3G speeds are marketed as 4G, but I don't get any speed in 3G, but rates for 3G and 4G are the exact same..


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 9, 2015)

They dont give us proper 3G and "Broadband" speeds and are yet to utilize the spectrum fully,forget 4G at the moment,its literally not an upgrade over "3G"

- - - Updated - - -

is this airtel zero compulsory?? like if I already have a regular data plan?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

RCuber said:


> What speeds are you getting in 3G/4G?
> 
> EDIT: I understand, 3G speeds are marketed as 4G, but I don't get any speed in 3G, but rates for 3G and 4G are the exact same..



3G is somewhat around that few mbps mark I guess and 4g is when the device speed goes into double digits I guess. And I have no luck trying to get 4g on my phone.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Apr 14, 2015)

Guys ,interesting development taking place :--->


> Save the Internet: Flipkart pulls out of Airtel Zero as Net Neutrality continues



*Source* :  Save the Internet: Flipkart pulls out of Airtel Zero as Net Neutrality continues | The Indian Express


----------



## paroh (Apr 14, 2015)

All user's of thinkdigit and other forums come together and support Net Neutrality  and safe the internet


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2015)

paroh said:


> All user's of thinkdigit and other forums come together and support Net Neutrality  and safe the internet



um.. reddit.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 3G is somewhat around that few mbps mark I guess and 4g is when the device speed goes into double digits I guess. And I have no luck trying to get 4g on my phone.



not true, actually I get 12-14mbps 3G infact Tata Photon 3G itself claims 21mbps speed
4G is roughly supposed to be 25mbps plus


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> not true, actually I get 12-14mbps 3G infact Tata Photon 3G itself claims 21mbps speed
> 4G is roughly supposed to be 25mbps plus



You are talking about dongle right? Coz I was referring to mobile 3g.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You are talking about dongle right? Coz I was referring to mobile 3g.



no I was talking about mobile 3G only(mine touches 12-14mbps)
I mentioned Photon because it also has 3G and a sim card inside in some units and goes upto 21mbps


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> no I was talking about mobile 3G only(mine touches 12-14mbps)
> I mentioned Photon because it also has 3G and a sim card inside in some units and goes upto 21mbps



Wow. I never got more than 8 to 10. Guess it is the problem in UP.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 15, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Wow. I never got more than 8 to 10. Guess it is the problem in UP.



Yeah 3G itself is unreliable in Mumbai itself


----------



## cyborg007 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Flipkart backflips to net neutrality*



> The battle for net neutrality got a boost on Tuesday with e-commerce giant Flipkart pulling out of the Airtel Zero platform, with which it was in talks to partner with.
> 
> Airtel Zero allows customers to access certain apps and websites without paying data charges as long as the makers of those apps and services pay Airtel for this free access. Experts argue that this goes against the concept of net neutrality, which deems that all data on the internet is equal and should not be discriminated against.
> 
> Flipkart announced its decision after a widespread backlash against the firm on social media and users voting down its app on the Android and Apple app stores after its CEO, Sachin Bansal, tweeted in support of Airtel Zero.



Source: 
Flipkart pulls out of Airtel Zero after social media backlash, says strongly believes in net neutrality


----------



## cyborg007 (Apr 15, 2015)

Flipkart is now back to Net Neutrality.. dumps Airtel Zero
Flipkart pulls out of Airtel Zero after social media backlash, says strongly believes in net neutrality


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: Flipkart backflips to net neutrality*

Already discussed in *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...y-principle-joining-airtel-zero-platform.html and *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news/190737-trai-invites-indians-comment-net-neutrality.html

mods please merge this thread with either of the two.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 15, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Yeah 3G itself is unreliable in Mumbai itself



Still waiting for proper 4G network with actual 4G speed.


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 16, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Still waiting for proper 4G network with actual 4G speed.



Still waiting for proper 3G network with actual 3G speed!!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 16, 2015)

aren't those free things/services are different than net neutrality?? can anyone clear my doubt? 
and How this free things (like internet.org) came into discussion??
free things/stuffs is different and net neutrality is different? right?
we want net neutrality because we don't want to pay for each site we visit (as sites does not want money from us)...
so why internet.org is big issue?? I don't understand that..


----------



## zapout (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay,  I'm going to do my best to explain this.. Other users please add to this also. 

What Internet org is doing is,  they are basically creating there own ecosystem where Facebook for example will be available to everyone for free(as per the deal with the specific teleco) and that data stream is not being charged to the user.  Now facebook or other have a unfair advantage over their competitors here.

All the data in the Internet should be treated as the same, if isp start discriminating upon the data, one company will have unfair advantage over the other. 

In this scenario maybe the companies are paying (not sure ) to be a part of this.  Not every startup or any other competitor to them will have money to do the same.  For a startup it's simply extra overhead,  which the company maybe can't afford. 
Free is not always good, what if isp throttle other platforms/site just so they can gulp up money from them.  ISPs here, can't be trusted with this. 

(Add to this guy's.)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 17, 2015)

^ ohk..


----------



## $hadow (Apr 17, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Still waiting for proper 3G network with actual 3G speed!!


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2015)

alright, Flipkart ditched it.

Somebody please start a thread for general Net Neutrality discussions. That will be a sticky now.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 18, 2015)

We already have this: TRAI invites Indians to comment on Net Neutrality
Can be made sticky. If necessary after a name change.


----------

